# personnaliser l'apparence de MAC OSX?



## freakstepper (25 Septembre 2007)

bonsoir à tous..
z'ai une question stupide qui me vient, là d'un coup: c'est-y possib' de personnaliser l'apparence de mac osx??? genre un peu beaucoup?


----------



## SergeD (25 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir,
un petit tour par là pour commencer :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## arno1x (25 Septembre 2007)

freakstepper a dit:


> bonsoir &#224; tous..
> z'ai une question stupide qui me vient, l&#224; d'un coup: c'est-y possib' de personnaliser l'apparence de mac osx??? genre un peu beaucoup?



salut, tu as la r&#233;ponse sur MacGeneration, une petite recherche et hop en 5'' tu trouves!!
bonne soir&#233;e.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203

Arno

edit : OUARFFF!! grill&#233;.


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2007)

La question n'est pas stupide, loin de l&#224;.
Mais c'est un peu b&#234;te de ne pas poster au bon endroit (ni d'utiliser ce merveilleux outil qu'est la recherche )
Bref, je d&#233;place.


----------

